# DH Shoe for Flat Pedals Recommendation Needed!



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I need a DH shoe for flat pedals recommendation for my aspiring DH / Freeride wife. She wears a women’s size 6 - 6.5 in a casual shoe and a women’s size 7 in a running shoe. I’ve had wonderful experience with the FiveTen High Impact flat DH shoe with sticky rubber. However, the smallest size they make is a men’s size 7 which they equate to a women’s size 8.5.:madman: Heather’s dainty little feet would swim in a women’s size 8.5. This leads me to beg your kind assistance. If any of you have experience using a high top, flat firm sole, sticky rubber DH shoe for flat pedals sized to fit a woman I’d appreciate you sharing your knowledge. Thanks, in advance, for whatever help you can provide.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

661 dually taki.
HERE


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've always just used a pair of flat soled skate shoes (Vans or something) with my flat pedals. No high top, but I have leg armor that goes down to my ankles now. My husband has those 661s and actually has complained that they're too grippy. Which sounds weird, but he said he has trouble repositioning his feet - if he sets a foot down crooked, it's staying there unless he completely picks it up again - you can't just twist it around on the pedal. Lots of people like them though, so that's probably worth a try if you want something with a hightop.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

The 661 dually's are very nice and can be had for very cheap in the smaller sizes from bikenasbar $20-30. I wear a 40 which is a men's 7 and I wear a womens 8.5. 661 shoes are pretty narrow and 5.10's are wider. Another consideration is Lake dh shoes. They make a womens specfic model. Good luck!!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm also bummed about the Five Ten Impact shoes starting at size 7!:madman: I own the last existing pair of size 5.5 that they made (I wear a women's 6.5 in a casual shoe also).

Try Lake cycling shoes! They do have women's DH/freeride flats or SPD compatible. I have the Richie Schley shoes; they're very comfy.

http://www.lakecycling.com/category.aspx?categoryID=43

I think they're getting new styles for 2007 soon, so you may have to call them to see what 2006 shoes they have left.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need a DH shoe for flat pedals recommendation for my aspiring DH / Freeride wife. She wears a women's size 6 - 6.5 in a casual shoe and a women's size 7 in a running shoe. I've had wonderful experience with the FiveTen High Impact flat DH shoe with sticky rubber. However, the smallest size they make is a men's size 7 which they equate to a women's size 8.5.:madman: Heather's dainty little feet would swim in a women's size 8.5. This leads me to beg your kind assistance. If any of you have experience using a high top, flat firm sole, sticky rubber DH shoe for flat pedals sized to fit a woman I'd appreciate you sharing your knowledge. Thanks, in advance, for whatever help you can provide.
> 
> Michael:thumbsup:


I agree that a Van's skate shoe is a good way to go, especially as she is an aspiring DH/FR rider. They don't have a sticky sole like the 5-10's do but if you have good pedals with good pins, she'll be fine. I started out with a pair of Van's I got for $14, they had a nice flat surface and the holey-type sole that matched up with the pins nicely. I used these all last summer until I started doing bigger drops and wanted more ankle support and a thicker, sturdier sole for landing. I've got the 5-10's now and they do make as small as size men's 6 but they are sold out. I got mine directly through 5-10 - I got the 6.5 in men's and I'm a 7 women's - these are a bit big, a bit wide but I can lace them down and use with thicker socks and I love their stickiness although it's true, sometimes they can be alittle too sticky when you need to reposition your feet before a drop! :eekster:


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

*shimano*

i just got a new pair of cycling shoes and so far i've really liked them. they stick to the pedals just enough so that i can reposition if needed but not take my foot off the pedal. theres a flap that keeps the laces from getting caught in the chain ring and they're relatively stiff soled. the inside of the shoe is a little taller to protect the ankle and the best part is that they come in small sizes!!! heres the link: http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181674&bmUID=1175107311634

i also found, by mistake and dorking around, that my vans flip-flops have an awesome grip on my pedals! that honeycomb sole they put on most shoes just sticks so well. i searched to find a pair of cheap vans but received the shimanos as a gift :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks for all the suggestions!*

Hi Folks,

I really appreciate everyone sharing their experience. This place is a wonderful resource for getting quality information!

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Shoes*

I don't use clips eiter, thanks for this link, going to go get some now.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Stick with the Stealth rubber, 5.10 Guide Tennies. I've heard of these being used for mtb.


----------



## djessc800 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in love with DC shoes for riding. They don't have a sticky sole, but they are flat-soled, and they make smaller sizes, and if you need ankle support they also make mid's!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks for the suggestion!*



djessc800 said:


> I'm in love with DC shoes for riding. They don't have a sticky sole, but they are flat-soled, and they make smaller sizes, and if you need ankle support they also make mid's!


Hi djessc800,

Thanks for sharing and I'll confess that I'm ignorant of "DC shoes".:eekster: Who is the manufacturer, is DC the model name of the shoe, do you have a website? Thanks, again, for the education.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## djessc800 (Mar 29, 2007)

www.dcshoes.com Then go into the tab that says DC store, then click home, and you're set to check out their selection. DC is the manufacturer, and they have many different models of shoes. You can also get a great deal if you look on ebay for the shoes too!! Also another site to check out is ccs.com, they have DC's, Vans, and all different type of flat skate shoes that I think would work great for what you need!!!

~jess~


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

*On the subject of 5-10 Impacts....*

...my wife would like a pair. She wears a size 9 in just about everything so doing the math 7.5's should do her fine. My question is that many have found the 5-10's a bit snug and suggest going up a half size when ordering. Have any ladies here found this to be true with the 5-10's or should she stick with the 7.5's?


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

I found that BMX shoes had the best pedal feedback. Etnies were my favorite, DC are good, also had luck with Globe. However most of these don't come in a high top but I always wore these for ankle protection:

http://www.dainese.com/eng/articolo.asp?cat=6&nome=PRO_SOCKS&articolo=3879487

I don't like having my ankles restricted by high tops when riding, but wanted some protection and the Dainese socks worked great. UFO also makes a pair if Dainese aren't available to you.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

_"My question is that many have found the 5-10's a bit snug and suggest going up a half size when ordering. Have any ladies here found this to be true with the 5-10's or should she stick with the 7.5's?"_

i have a pair of the five ten impacts in a size 5.5, purchased from go-ride last year. they really do run a half size small, which i definitely noticed after a day of DH'ing at deer valley as my toes were hitting the front of the shoes.

i also wear smartwool socks for riding, which aren't terribly thick but might be more so than the average cycling sock...never really noticed how snug they were until i spent a day descending steep techy stuff. i'd go a half size up (i wear a women's 7.5).


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

I also have a really small foot. I've found that a 6 in women's roughly translates to a 4-4.5 in kids. I picked up a pair of Vans in the boys section that work really well for me.


----------

